# Black Walnut Ring Shooter



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Here is a ring shooter I made from a natural black walnut fork over the winter.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice, GG. Ringshooters are hard to beat.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's a sweet ringer


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks comfortable in the hand, nice shape. What are those bands?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

The bands are #117 office bands.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

solid fork!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice ring shooterI question, why do ring shooters work as well as they do?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice looking shooter . I like the finger grooves .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Dr J said:


> Nice ring shooterI question, why do ring shooters work as well as they do?


I think because the tubes just call automatically into place, & there's no forks to "get in the way". I use ring shooters for guests & people who've never shot before because they get the best results out of them. I used to use Dangkungs because fork hits didn't matter (to the slingshot, anyways), but these just work better all the way around.

This particular one is a beauty; I'd not hesitate to put that in the hands of someone new to it, & coupled with the fun they'd have, the comfort & aesthetics of this might get them thinking more about the sport as a whole!

Very nicely done, GG!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> I think because the tubes just call automatically into place, & there's no forks to "get in the way". I use ring shooters for guests & people who've never shot before because they get the best results out of them. I used to use Dangkungs because fork hits didn't matter (to the slingshot, anyways), but these just work better all the way around.
> 
> This particular one is a beauty; I'd not hesitate to put that in the hands of someone new to it, & coupled with the fun they'd have, the comfort & aesthetics of this might get them thinking more about the sport as a whole!
> 
> Very nicely done, GG!


As Tentacle Toast stated the tubes automatically fall into place and the sight picture is good, but I think band changes on ring shooters are the easiest to make - just slip off the old ones and slip on the new bands or tubes.

Thanks for the kind comments, guys!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job, GG!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very good shooter, enjoy!

jazz


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks good, man!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the answer guys, very much appreciated.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

That's a nice shooter Grandpa! How do you polish the rings to make them smooth? I have made ring shooters before, but the store bought rings are not polished well enough, so the rubber scratches and tears off after a few shots.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

kenyaslinger said:


> That's a nice shooter Grandpa! How do you polish the rings to make them smooth? I have made ring shooters before, but the store bought rings are not polished well enough, so the rubber scratches and tears off after a few shots.


I use Stanley brand eye bolts. They are very smooth. The gap where the tubes slide in have sharp edges, but I use small pieces of tubing to close the gap. This protects the tubing and keeps the gap closed so the tubes don't come out when shooting.


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

I like the ergo shape! Nice finish too.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

The RINGS usually have a roughness and sharp edges, so some polishing is necessary...you could use a fine sand paper over the sharp areas followed with polishing...Jewelers rouge and other pastes and compounds can be rubbed over the rough areas to achieve a high polish...Hold the RINGS in a vise and buff vigorously with a piece of denim loaded with buffing compound...for tight areas use cotton/ nylon cord loaded with buffing compound and work vigorously...PHIL


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks AZ for that nice info. This will be nect weekend's project


----------

